# NJ GRF Meetup - May 10th??



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We've been discussing a NJ GRF Meetup in a previous thread:

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32478

It seems that April 19th and the next two weekends are not good for some. How would May 10th work for everyone? Please let me know and give me a time of day preference as well. Thanks!

PS...To eastern PA members too...We are looking at meeting at Round Valley Resevoir which is only about 20 minutes east of the PA border off of Route 78 so please join us if you like!


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

We are in!!

Let me know if you want to meet at Round Valley one day to check it out.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that weekend is wide open for me!!!! Time of day shouldn't be an issue.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Great guys! 

Yes....Maria...we should go check it out together! I will email you!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When is Mother's Day?


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe Mother's Day is the next day, May 11th.

Cindy~I think I am having trouble with my email, can you resend? I just sent myself a test message and rec'd it, but you are the second person who emailed me and I never got it.:uhoh:

Thanks!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Mersee said:


> I believe Mother's Day is the next day, May 11th.
> 
> Cindy~I think I am having trouble with my email, can you resend? I just sent myself a test message and rec'd it, but you are the second person who emailed me and I never got it.:uhoh:
> 
> Thanks!


 
I just resent the one I sent this morning. Let me know if you got it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you. I got concerned it might be Mother's Day. Sorry Cindy!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Thank you. I got concerned it might be Mother's Day. Sorry Cindy!


 
Thanks Kim! I never even thought about it! (Don't tell my mom...)


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> We've been discussing a NJ GRF Meetup in a previous thread:
> 
> http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=32478
> 
> ...


I will not be able to make it, that is the weekend of the Trenton Kennel club dog show, and I'm expected to be there. 
Did you know that Corzine wants to close all the state parks, I'm pretty sure Round Valley is on the list. If it is, it will be closed by July 1


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

At a guess, my schedule would be the hardest to work around this time of year. I am free most weekdays but shoot weddings on the weekends and I am working on May 10th. Bummer!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

historicprim said:


> I will not be able to make it, that is the weekend of the Trenton Kennel club dog show, and I'm expected to be there.
> Did you know that Corzine wants to close all the state parks, I'm pretty sure Round Valley is on the list. If it is, it will be closed by July 1


Actually Trenton, Lenape and Bucks are the week before (May 2, 3 and 4)


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Actually Trenton, Lenape and Bucks are the week before (May 2, 3 and 4)


Really??? Yikes... I just assumed that cause its normally mothers day weekend isnt it? Or is this just what ya call old age. Ummm maybe we can make it then.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

historicprim said:


> I will not be able to make it, that is the weekend of the Trenton Kennel club dog show, and I'm expected to be there.
> Did you know that Corzine wants to close all the state parks, I'm pretty sure Round Valley is on the list. If it is, it will be closed by July 1


What is he thinking? Close all state parks???? I hadn't heard this!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> What is he thinking? Close all state parks???? I hadn't heard this!


I hadn't either, so I did a quick search and came up with this article: http://www.northjersey.com/news/njpolitics/High_Point_other_sites_may_close_in_July.html . It has a list of the parks that are goinng to close, and Round Valley is on that list. What a shame! But on the positive side, it will be open until July 1, so it would be available for this meet-up.

Julie and Jersey

Edited to add: From what I understand, it's not all of the parks closing... just 9 of them (which another article indicated was about 1 in 5). Three other parks will be getting their staff trimmed down, and I assume the rest will be left as is.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I hadn't either, so I did a quick search and came up with this article: http://www.northjersey.com/news/njpolitics/High_Point_other_sites_may_close_in_July.html . It has a list of the parks that are goinng to close, and Round Valley is on that list. What a shame! But on the positive side, it will be open until July 1, so it would be available for this meet-up.
> 
> Julie and Jersey
> 
> Edited to add: From what I understand, it's not all of the parks closing... just 9 of them (which another article indicated was about 1 in 5). Three other parks will be getting their staff trimmed down, and I assume the rest will be left as is.


 
Thanks Julie. I just did a search as well and found out the same thing. I am not happy about it but, your right, at least it looks like we'll have until July 1.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am going to keep my eye on this thread. Would love to meet up with everyone and their dogs!

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> I am going to keep my eye on this thread. Would love to meet up with everyone and their dogs!
> 
> Jeanne in NJ
> Angelo & Archie


Great! We'd love to meet you!!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Count me in...*

...I had posted on the original message, but my two boys, Honey, and I plan to be there, barring any unforeseen circumstances! :crossfing

~Kim~


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

crnp2001 said:


> ...I had posted on the original message, but my two boys, Honey, and I plan to be there, barring any unforeseen circumstances! :crossfing
> 
> ~Kim~


That's great Kim! I'm looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## goldlover (Jun 19, 2005)

*sounds like fun*

will try to make it.

Adele & Callie


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

May 10th won't work for me, maybe next go around. Please post lots of pictures!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maria (mersee) and I are probably going to meet at Round Valley tomorrow (it's supposed to be 70 degrees! Yay!) to check it out and make sure it's a good meeting place for the Meetup on May 10th.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Maria (mersee) and I are probably going to meet at Round Valley tomorrow (it's supposed to be 70 degrees! Yay!) to check it out and make sure it's a good meeting place for the Meetup on May 10th.


I hope you're bringing your doggies with you!! Sounds like tomorrow will be a great day for them to test out the site!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> I hope you're bringing your doggies with you!! Sounds like tomorrow will be a great day for them to test out the site!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
Absolutely! ...and cameras too!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maria and Daisy met Jester and I at Round Valley today to check it out as the location for the meetup. See more pictures at:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=33562

Hopefully we will have a beautiful day like today on May 10th! We were on the beach area today but I found out when I checked at the ranger station that dogs are allowed in the park everywhere _except_ on the beach area (oops :doh There was hardly anyone there today so I guess they didn't care. There is another area called the South Parking Area that has a really nice trail that runs along the shoreline of the main reservoir (see pictures below) Perhaps that will be the best place for us to bring the dogs. I just wanted to update everyone. We can finalize details as we get closer to the date.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

What a coincidence! I took pictures of Round Valley today too! Only mine are from the air. A friend of mine is a pilot and we flew right by Round Valley twice today going from and back to Somerset airport.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great! We are looking forward to meeting everyone!

I won't be able to bring my 13 yr old, Angelo, although he would LOVE it there and would definitely try to pull me in the water  He is not getting around very well and is on pain meds to help keep him comfortable. It makes me sad to have to leave him out, as he was ALWAYS my hiking buddy. But his canine brother, Archie, will be glad to take his place!

See you soon,

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

videochicke said:


> What a coincidence! I took pictures of Round Valley today too! Only mine are from the air. A friend of mine is a pilot and we flew right by Round Valley twice today going from and back to Somerset airport.


Uh-oh...I hope you didn't get any incriminating evidence of us with 2 goldens on the beach area where we weren't supposed to be! :

Did you see us waving? :wavey:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Goldenz2 said:


> Looks great! We are looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> I won't be able to bring my 13 yr old, Angelo, although he would LOVE it there and would definitely try to pull me in the water  He is not getting around very well and is on pain meds to help keep him comfortable. It makes me sad to have to leave him out, as he was ALWAYS my hiking buddy. But his canine brother, Archie, will be glad to take his place!
> 
> ...


So glad you & Archie will be able to make it. I'm keeping Angelo in my thoughts and prayers (saw your thread about him yesterday). I hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Goldenz2 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you so much! We will take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get for Angelo.

Archie and I are looking forward to the outing. He will have a blast! 

Jeanne in NJ
Angelo & Archie


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone have a preference of time of day to meet on May 10th?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

No real preference here, I'm free all day. I suppose I'd rather not do it SUPER early in the morning as I have a bit of a drive and I'm not much of a morning person, but I can work that out if it's what works best for the group. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## jzgrlduff (Feb 15, 2008)

Round Valley is about 10 minutes from me, but unfortunately we'll be leaving for vacation that day.

Where do you all live?


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

jzgrlduff said:


> Round Valley is about 10 minutes from me, but unfortunately we'll be leaving for vacation that day.
> 
> Where do you all live?


We are practically neighbors! I live in the P-burg area and my office is in Clinton.

Sorry you can't make it this time. Have a great vacation though!


----------



## crnp2001 (Feb 18, 2007)

*update on meet-up?*

Anyone have ideas about the timing and where to meet in the park?

Since it's about 1 week away, maybe we should think about some plans? 

~Kim~


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

There's another thread in the events area.... it's called NJ GRF meetup final details (or something very close to that). If I remember correctly the time is 1pm and we're meeting in the South Parking area.... but I'd double check that if I were you.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> There's another thread in the events area.... it's called NJ GRF meetup final details (or something very close to that). If I remember correctly the time is 1pm and we're meeting in the South Parking area.... but I'd double check that if I were you.
> 
> Julie and Jersey


I've just come back on GRF after a while and had almost forgotten about this! Whenever i try to search for a thread with a three or two letter word in it, it won't let me do it. Anyone else have that problem? 

Anyway, I'll go back an read this through to see where (still Round Valley?) and the parking area, and who is coming. I should be there!

Cindy, I sent you the PM b_*efore *_I found this thread


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes...This Saturday at 1:00 at Round Valley...Here is the link to the final details thread:
http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34970


----------

